# Plaid fabric (anyone interested??)



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

ok so i have been looking for the plaid fabric that came in the early scirrocos, and gtis
this stuff








the only thing i found was this same pattern in red and yellow (even that was about $100 a yard). so what i did was i am now going to get this stuff woven, the cost is going to depened on how much i get. if i can get enough people interested this could be as cheap and $15-$20 a yard (36" x 60"). wide enough for headliners. but if i only order 1 or 2 yards for myself its about $70 a yard. so anyone interested?? PM me. here is the layout:








this will be the official tally post...


----------



## PrimaVW (Dec 22, 2005)

i'm in!


----------



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Plaid fabric (CorradoPA)*

I'll take some measurements and have an answer for you soon.


_Modified by thenick at 7:23 PM 3-8-2008_


----------



## crittah911 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Plaid fabric (thenick)*

i'd be interested in about 5 yards, so long as it was down around $20/yd.


----------



## JetcityJetta (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Plaid fabric (thenick)*

I'll take 5 yards.


----------



## h2odawg (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: Plaid fabric (JetcityJetta)*

I'll take 4 yards if it is $20 a yard and 5 if it $15/yard.


----------



## GrammatonCleric (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Plaid fabric (h2odawg)*

Def interested, let me know the quality and price.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Plaid fabric (CorradoPA)*

6 yards, just to be safe. 
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubleDwn (Jan 25, 2008)

I'd be interested in 6 yards.


----------



## vento3883 (Nov 2, 2002)

I'd be interested in some. Not sure how much


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Plaid fabric (GrammatonCleric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrammatonCleric* »_Def interested, let me know the quality and price.

the fabric will definitely be upholstery quality (durable, and UV protected) but you will probably need to stain proof it yourself, with scotch guard or something like that. 
also the fabric is being measured and purchased unwashed, so a slight shrinkage will occur.(washing is highly recommended to allow the threads to relax and set)
last total the cost was down to $40/yard, but i still have alot of people to get back to me. plus this is a high estimate.
keep PMing me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento3883 (Nov 2, 2002)

PM'd you


----------



## JetcityJetta (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Plaid fabric (CorradoPA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoPA* »_
so a slight shrinkage will occur 

I was in the pool.


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Plaid fabric (JetcityJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoPA* »_
a slight shrinkage will occur


_Quote, originally posted by *JetcityJetta* »_
I was in the pool.









LMAO!!! that gave me a good laugh. anyone else want in. tell all your friends


----------



## RabbitsKin (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Plaid fabric (CorradoPA)*

Just a thought, but isn't this pattern pretty close to MKV interlagos plaid? If you were to recreate that, you'd probably have TONS of people wanting to order. It wouldn't be exactly stock, but close.


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Plaid fabric (RabbitsKin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabbitsKin* »_Just a thought, but isn't this pattern pretty close to MKV interlagos plaid? If you were to recreate that, you'd probably have TONS of people wanting to order. It wouldn't be exactly stock, but close. 

that may be another design down the road. first i wanna see how this goes. but yes it is close, the interlagos was actually influenced by this design.


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Plaid fabric (CorradoPA)*

bump need a little more!!!!


----------



## gogogolf (Sep 22, 2007)

yo put me down ill take 4 yards...no 5


----------



## kaziklu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (gogogolf)*

how much do you think i'd need to use it for my headliner and also a shift boot and e brake lever? i'm in a mkIII gti


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (kaziklu)*

no less than 3 yards. but the total is now around $40/yard. and i dont see it getting any less than that.


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

$3.99 a yard at Jo Annes fabrics. This is damn near the same print. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3745921


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (Euro Skank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro Skank* »_$3.99 a yard at Jo Annes fabrics. This is damn near the same print. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3745921

close enough for you but not for those interested in this. plus that is not gonna be near the quality of what we are getting. not upohlstery weight, or anything. you use that on your seats you will be doing them again in a week.


----------



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

damn i just reupholstered my interior too, other wise i would definitely be in. =( o well.


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (inertpyro)*

could use some more, lost a lot. anybody else??


----------



## amontgomeryc (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (CorradoPA)*

I may be interested, whats the price per yard down to?


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (amontgomeryc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amontgomeryc* »_I may be interested, whats the price per yard down to?

the lowest it will be able to go is $40/yard. sorry for the increase but it is custom made and good quality,


----------



## amontgomeryc (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (CorradoPA)*

darn, too much for me right now...oh well.


----------



## JetcityJetta (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (amontgomeryc)*

I want some plaid bump.


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (JetcityJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JetcityJetta* »_I want some plaid bump.









thanks for helping the cause http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Plaid fabric (CorradoPA)*

bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Plaid fabric (CorradoPA)*

I'd be interested in 4 or 5 yards. Really interested to know what the price is going to be http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Plaid fabric (VW Nevada)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Nevada* »_I'd be interested in 4 or 5 yards. Really interested to know what the price is going to be http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

the lowest i can get it is $40/yard. i need a few more yards to get it back to there. right now around $47/yard.


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Plaid fabric (CorradoPA)*

morning bump. need about 15 more yards to get back to $40/yard. then i can order.


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Plaid fabric (CorradoPA)*

little more peeps keep it up!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Plaid fabric (CorradoPA)*

come on you know you want it!!!!!!!


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Plaid fabric (CorradoPA)*

more more more... how do you like it, how do you like it... more more more...


----------



## mdcook (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Plaid fabric (CorradoPA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how much more do you need and is it still $40 a yard?


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Plaid fabric (mdcook)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdcook* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how much more do you need and is it still $40 a yard?

i need about 10 more yards to get back to 40/yard. that about as low as its gonna get


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

looks a bit like mine...... love the colors....


----------



## mdcook (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Plaid fabric (CorradoPA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
put me down for 5yrds


----------



## JetcityJetta (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Plaid fabric (mdcook)*

ttt


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Plaid fabric (JetcityJetta)*

8 yards to go!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Plaid fabric (CorradoPA)*

We are SOOOOOO close people!!!!!!


----------



## JetcityJetta (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Plaid fabric (CorradoPA)*

TTT


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Plaid fabric (CorradoPA)*

we are less than 8 yards away. as soon as i hit 50 yards i will be collecting money. i am just waiting on a couple more people...


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Plaid fabric (CorradoPA)*

i really want to do this sooooon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## takashi tanaka (Apr 24, 2008)

Hellow.
I want to see yellow fabric.
I have 1975 vw scirocco(yellow).


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (takashi tanaka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *takashi tanaka* »_Hellow.
I want to see yellow fabric.
I have 1975 vw scirocco(yellow).


not yet maybe next. i have has alot of interest in that too. i need to get this done before i do another.


----------



## machine_war (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (CorradoPA)*

im sent!


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (machine_war)*


_Quote, originally posted by *machine_war* »_im sent!


replied http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (CorradoPA)*

little more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Plaid fabric (CorradoPA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Plaid fabric (zacknolden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zacknolden* »_I second to be interested in about 5 yards, so long as it was down around $20/yd.



it will not be able to get that low... the lowest we can get is $40/yard


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Plaid fabric (CorradoPA)*

help......me....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Plaid fabric (CorradoPA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Plaid fabric (CorradoPA)*

help a brotha out!!!


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Plaid fabric (CorradoPA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RonJon749 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Plaid fabric (CorradoPA)*

I have the plaid in my 06 GLI. Love it and highly suggest it if you do not have it and were considering it. its a very classy, yet edgy look.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

I have several people interested in this material. If you could IM me and give me some general info i may be down for 10-20 yards. I would like a small sample first if you got one just to see if it is the quality I can use on seats.


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

im in if u can get it down to 35$/yard...
i have paypal ready
i would probably only need 1-2yards tho....just enough for the pillars,sunroof cover and maybe the shift boot....and maaaaybe the trunk lid liner


_Modified by DuB_MaNG at 1:11 AM 5-22-2008_


----------



## jesserobertbaker (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DuB_MaNG)*

waitin on a response!!! pay day has come! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jesserobertbaker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jesserobertbaker* »_waitin on a response!!! pay day has come! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

just waiting on all to reply


----------



## mdcook (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoPA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Did you get the fabric yet?


----------



## CorradoPA (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mdcook)*

not yet


----------



## sneezer (May 30, 2008)

*Re: Plaid fabric (CorradoPA)*

bump


----------



## tinymeat (Sep 19, 2007)

Is this still on?


----------



## 2003 golfer (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Plaid fabric (CorradoPA)*

Kind of interested, how big will the squares be? How much will the black fade (I don't want to redo my headliner or anything for several years after this if possible)
Is it possible to wrap sunvisors?


----------



## jesserobertbaker (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Plaid fabric (2003 golfer)*

what ever happened to this??? anyone know??


----------



## Nikon Jon (May 2, 2008)

if you get it in green instead of red please let me know!


----------



## chris00gti (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (Nikon Jon)*

What would be the price if i jump in and order 10 yds?


----------



## avuwa95 (Oct 26, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## avuwa95 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey Corrado, u still buying some or what?


----------



## Bucket.Racing (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (chris00gti)*

Yeah, here's my headliner , mirror, and vent. Panels and and seats are going to be redone soon.


----------



## Nors (Oct 21, 2007)

can I still get in on this or no?


----------



## Legacy1 (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: (Nors)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nors* »_can I still get in on this or no?

Same, whats the status on price/yard?


----------



## mkivwagon (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (Legacy)*

If this is still on I would like 5 yards


----------



## Altn8 (Mar 20, 2003)

Any news on these?


----------



## motobri (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (Legacy)*

X2
whats the latest?
I need some


----------



## mjulezjr88 (Jun 13, 2007)

is this fabric strechy? i had a hard time on my olr mk4 jetta putting it on the ceiling and i thought mayb it was the fabric


----------



## kirtdawg (Mar 10, 2009)

PM sent!


----------



## avuwa95 (Oct 26, 2008)

Bucket, how'd u get yours?


----------

